# Speachless



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Yesterday a package from Kevin Wu (Ucubed) and Aldrin (S0leful0ne) 
arrived at my door. It was a huge box that according to them would be 
more packaging then anything else....it was in fact one of the most 
thoughtfull gifts I have ever received.


Well they lied, in the box they had put some clothes for our newborn Emma.


But as if that wasn't enough, they also sent a whole lot of classic 
childrens books AND they were thoughtfull enough to read the books and 
record them to CD to make things easier on Ethlinn and myself.



As if that wasn't enough they also added a whole bunch of cigars (have 
put them in the humidor at the moment to recover, but wow, they went 
all out.) With some of my favorites like tatuaje, Opus X and LFD double 
maduros and some that were new to me like La Riqueza and RP summer 
edition. Of course Wu added his pattented nub tool (a pink beginners 
version and a black one for those who master the art ) Pics of this will 
be posted soon in the nub tool topic

Again, on behalf of my family and myself, Thank you very much Kevin and 
Aldrin, this means a great deal to me.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

It's been a long time, but I remember all those books.
I loved "Where the Wild Things Are."

*"Let the wild rumpus begin!"*


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

I even see green eggs and ham. Great hit :tu


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

very nice guys


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

What's this - bombing a new born? This is a terrible place  Looks like you'll have some fun reading to your baby girl.


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

Verry nice, guys. Very nice! 

Poor Simon. Poor, poor Simon. LOL


----------



## Misha (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow that is one very impressive hit! Nice job guys!


----------



## icantbejon (May 11, 2008)

Outstanding gents. Great book selection. Reminded me of a few I need to get for my little girl.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow! This is one of the nicest bombs I have seen on here! :tu


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

i'm glad everything made it. We were real worried that it would be late, and also worried that you would have no idea what any of the books we picked were...LOL

also, we cant take credit for reading all the books on the CD, we recruited a few friends (mostly female) to read some of them for us, especially the ones that needed a female reader. 

btw i dont know why kevin threw in my monkey, but i'd like it back please

...(jk)


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

elderboy02 said:


> Wow! This is one of the nicest bombs I have seen on here! :tu


:tpd:One of the classiest hits with a personal touch. Enjoy!:tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

See what happens when you go around making babies ...


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

elderboy02 said:


> Wow! This is one of the nicest bombs I have seen on here! :tu


I agree 100%


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I should be used to the generosity of the gorillas here by now, god knows I have been on the receiving end more than I should. However, gorillas here never seem to stop amazing me with what they do for one another.

Great job guys.

Things like this make me proud to be in all of your company.

Simon, please give Emma a hug from me.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Simon, please give Emma a hug from me.


I will, she loves to be hugged (we think) :ss


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

elderboy02 said:


> Wow! This is one of the nicest bombs I have seen on here! :tu


That is for sure !!! 
Love to see a hit like that!!
Very cool guys ! My hat is of to you!!

My daughter loves Brown Bear Brown Bear what do you see !!!


----------



## BlackDog (May 19, 2006)

Wow that's great! What a nice gift. The Giving Tree is a favorite of mine.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

"Where the Wild Things Are"

My boys used to love that book.The video is awesome too,Emma will love that stuff


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

Very nice!! Topped off for sure with Green Eggs and Ham!!!
:tu


----------



## bige610 (Jul 1, 2008)

congrats and nice hit. i cant wait for my baby to be born. its going to be our first. again congrats.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

this place never stops amazing me.....wow


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

=) Indeed the only worry was making it there past all those customs people. Surprisingly, it was really hard to read those books perfectly without flaw. I spent a good couple hours reading only 3 books!!! Congrats Simon and Ethlinn on your new daughter Emma and congrats to Xander for having a new baby sister!!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Very very very thoughtful and sweet hit!!!:tu

Congratulations on the new baby!!!:bl


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

on a side note i have saved all the recordings if anyone would like a copy i can upload or burn some cd's


----------



## dooge (Oct 7, 2007)

wow, that was an awesome bomb! Good job guys!


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

People here are amazing.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

How incredibly COOL! That is one very nice bomb... very thoughtful, boys.

I especially enjoy the mental image of two burly cigar-smoking men shopping through the baby section for those items.


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

sorry to disappoint you smokeyjoe but we're just two asian college guys...haha


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

dccraft said:


> :tpd:One of the classiest hits with a personal touch. Enjoy!:tu


:tpd:

I knew this was coming, and all I can say is that its an awesome bomb.


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

indeed you did know it was coming, thanks for keeping your mouth shut!!! well sorta shut =P


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

^^don actually leaked it to Ethlinn...lol


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Outstanding!!!!


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

here's an old pic of the box...it was mostly packaging material though


----------



## icurrie (Aug 25, 2008)

That is the best hit I have seen ever. It just goes to show, not even the women and children are safe. Congrats brother. Well done.:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Very nice, guys. Very nice! :ss:ss


----------

